# Strange behavior in older Golden



## huskiestx (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm so glad I found this forum, I've been looking for some information about my older Golden. Tino is almost 11 years old, and generally in very good health. He has always been a very calm, sweet, dog. 

This past June, he started to become afraid during thunder storms, whining and pacing. (We live in Texas, so thunder storms are frequent, and he's been around them his entire life...) He is an inside dog who is home alone during the day. This summer he dug up the carpet in three rooms and tore down some blinds during a couple of thunderstorms. The vet gave me some anti-anxiety medication to give him during thunderstorm season, and I had to start shutting him in our utility room during the day.

Yesterday, he was home alone, on a beautiful, clear day, and he freaked out and tore down more blinds (this is getting expensive!!) and tore up some moulding on a door. I left him outside while I went to run some errands, and he tore some boards off of our fence to escape the back yard. These boards were not rotted, they were good, solid wood.

Is this normal behavior for older dogs? It seems like he is losing his mind! He is such a good boy, and I hate to think how panicked he must feel when he is going through one of his fits. I would hate to drug him every day, but don't want him to freak out every day, either. Any thoughts?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Check his thyroid levels*

The first thing I would do is have his thyroid levels checked. I have been learning a lot about the weird things that can happen to Goldens with thyroid problems - everything from aggressive behavior to seizures. It's a fairly inexpensive test, but make sure the vet checks ALL the levels. Low-normal is low for a Golden and (inexpensive) meds are in order.

Good luck!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What tests did vet run? What did he think about it? It certainly wouldn't fall under the realm of average Senior Golden behavior.


----------



## huskiestx (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not sure all of the tests that the vet did, he just did what he called a Senior Wellness check. He said that the blood work looked excellent - he said he had the blood of a two-year old. His explanation for the panic attacks during thunderstorms was a possible thickening of the membrane in Tino's ear, making the noise sound louder. But that wouldn't explain the newest panic attacks yesterday....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it possible that a neighbor had a lawn mover or chain saw running while he was out?

Be sure to contact the vet about yesterday's episode. The more information he has, the better.

I'm sorry your poor boy is going through this. I can imagine how frightening it is for him.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds like your dog is having separation anxiety, as well.
When my senior dog started having some anxiety issues that were not typical for him it turned out he had a major medical issue going on that did not show up in a blood test. 
Does your dog seem to be having any changes in his vision? Just grasping as straws here as I don't have any helpful suggestions at the moment....
Hope someone else can chime in with some help for you...


----------

